# Sitzposition



## Tiri (2. April 2012)

Halli-Hallo 

bin nun seit 14 Tagen mit meinem Orbea MTB unterwegs. Muss sagen dass ich eher aus dem RR Bereich komme. Fremdgehen tut gut 

Ich bin nur unsicher was die Sitzposition angeht.. ich komme mir ein wenig eingeengt vor, was natürlich auch vom RR fahren her (gestrecktere Sitzposition) vielleicht nur eine Gewöhnungssache ist.

Würde mich sehr über Kommentare von euch Erfahrenen freuen, bevor ich irgendeine falsche Haltung oä einfahre. Wenn die Sitzposition ok ist, werde ich mich auch auf alle Fälle dran gewöhnen, ich muss eben nur wissen, dass dies soweit in Ordnung ist...

Danke schön und liebe Grüße,


----------



## Schwimmer (2. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Halli-Hallo
> 
> bin nun seit 14 Tagen mit meinem Orbea MTB unterwegs. Muss sagen dass ich eher aus dem RR Bereich komme. Fremdgehen tut gut
> 
> ...





Hallo Tiri,

das schaut doch schon ganz gut aus ... 
Du als Rennradlerin hast da schon gut eingestellt ...
... der Vorbau könnt vielleicht a weng länger sein (mess den 'mal bitte von Achse-Achse)
aber überprüf doch 'mal die Sitzhöhe:
Schuhe aus und dann muss Du mit die Ferse das Pedal berühren können somit hast Du mit Schuhen einen leicht angewinkeltes Bein
dann die Sitzposition: mit dem Pedal aus drei Uhr und dann das Lot hinter der Kniescheibe zur Pedalachse
Dein Rücken sollte dann weder rund noch durchgedrückt sein, also schee gerade ...
Arme und Hände nur leicht angewinkelt (in der Seitenansicht)
... in der Draufsicht ist das eine Linie ...

Ganz schön schnittig das Bike ...
Viel Spaß damit!

Grüße
Schwimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (2. April 2012)

Wäre der Fuß mit Pedal nach unten Ausgerichtet könnte man da mehr sagen aber in der Position auf dem Bild geht das recht ungenau.
Schau Dir mal diese Seite an: http://www.ergotec.de/start.htm#
Damit solltest du deine Einstellungen auf dem Bike optimieren können.


----------



## basti138 (2. April 2012)

Also ich find den Vorbau jetzt ganz gut so


----------



## enasnI (2. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Ich bin nur unsicher was die Sitzposition angeht.. ich komme mir ein wenig eingeengt vor, was natürlich auch vom RR fahren her (gestrecktere Sitzposition) vielleicht nur eine Gewöhnungssache ist.



Dass man auf Rennrädern gestreckte Sitzpositionen fährt, ist aber auch schon ein paar Tage her. Es gibt dahingehend keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang. Viel mehr geht das heutige Verständnis für angemessene Sitzposition auf Rennrädern genau in die Richtung einer kompakteren Haltung. 

Es ist aber kein Einzelfall gerade im Bereich von Damenrennrädern, dass da noch total gestreckt gefahren wird, da gerne eine Sattelüberhöhung vermieden wird und dafür als "schlechter" Kompromiss von einem Modell der größere Rahmen genommen wird, statt nach einem Modell zu suchen, welches passende Oberrohrlängen UND ein angemessenes Überhöhungsverhältnis bieten kann. 

Vielleicht ist so was hier der Fall und dir kommt deswegen das MTB zu kompakt vor. Von dem, was man anhand des einen Bildes erkennen kann, sieht das nämlich so grundverkehrt nicht aus.


----------



## Schwimmer (2. April 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Also ich find den Vorbau jetzt ganz gut so



Du bist hier nicht im KTWR !!!


----------



## Eddigofast (2. April 2012)

So wie ich das einschätzen kann ist das Oberrohr etwas zu kurz, mit einem längeren Vorbau und evtl. einer nach hinten gekröpften Sattelstütze wäre die Sitzposition besonders Bergauf etwas ergonomischer und effizienter.


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2012)

Das Oberrohr ist nicht zu kurz. Ein Lot von der Kniescheibe gemessen, geht einen Zentimeter hinter die Pedalachse, 
diesen Zentimeter kann der Sattel noch nach vorne verändert werden.

Der Rücken bildet einen Winkel von 60° - perfekt! Ob längerer Vorbau oder nicht ist letztendlich den persönlichen Vorlieben geschuldet. 
Ich würde an selber Stelle nichts verändern.


----------



## Tiri (3. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für Euere Antworten 

Der Vorbau ist auf diesem Bild 45 mm (Achse - Achse), habe noch einen mit 70 und 80 mm die erschienen mir als zu lang. 

Das Oberrohr finde ich als nicht zu kurz, ich bin 159 cm, SL 76 cm und das Oberrohr ist 55 cm lang (horizontal).

Wegen Rennrad: auch da hatte ich bewusst Sattelerhöhung abe irgendwie daß ich da anders drauf (gefühlsmässig), daher meine vorsichtige Frage der Sitzposition beim MTB. 

Es ist lediglich beim Berghochfahren wo ich mich unsicher fühle (ich gehe raus aus dem Sattel), bei dem ich das Gefühl habe "da stimmt was nicht". Ich komme mir vor, wenn ich mich so weit nach vorne beuge, dass der Lenker an meinem Bauch hängt  
Bei Bergab und auf der Ebene fühle ich mich wohl drauf. 
Und wenn ich mich versuche gerade zu stellen habe ich das Gefühl, dass das VR abhebt (was aber tatschlich noch nie vorkam).
Vll mus sich auch erst wieder MTB fahren üben 

Dachte schon daran einen dazwischenliegenden Vorbau zu montieren evtl 50 mm-60 mm... 
Aber macht das soviel aus ?? 

Ich werde im Laufe des Tages noch ein Foto mit Pedal auf 6 Uhr-Stellung reinstellen.

Bis dahin sage ich schon mal vielen DANK an euch


----------



## Sentilo (3. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr finde ich als nicht zu kurz, ich bin 159 cm, SL 76 cm und das Oberrohr ist 55 cm lang (horizontal).



Bei annähernd gleichen Maßen fährt meine Göttergattin einen 80er Vorbau. 45 find' ich arg kurz für ein XC-Hardtail.


----------



## Tiri (3. April 2012)

Echt? Dann versuche ich es doch nochmal mit dem 70 mm Vorbau. Den hatte ich zuerst drauf aber mit einem Lenker von 60 cm, der kam mir zu breit vor. Habe ihn jetzt auf 54 cm gekürzt, fährt sich mM viel agiler als vorher. Probiere heute eine Tour mit 70 mm.

Stelle nachher auch noch ein Foto mit 70 mm und mich rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (3. April 2012)

Passend zum 80er Vorbau fährt Madame einen 700er Lenker. 

54er Lenker sind was fürs Kinderrad. Kein Wunder, dass sich Dein Rad komisch anfühlt.


----------



## Tiri (3. April 2012)

Also 54 Breite für Kinderad ist völliger Quatsch. Glaube nicht, dass Schmolke, AX Lightness etc. für Kinderräder bauen. Die Breite beginnt bei denen sogar ab 46 cm.

Außerdem habe ichden Lenker erst gekürzt nachdem ich einige ausfahrten mit 60 cm Breite gefahren bin.

Vll zur Info: ich habe kein Fully, meine Schulterbreite beträgt 37 cm (Außen-Außen gemssen) ich will ja nicht liegen auf dem MTB


----------



## Tiri (3. April 2012)

So, hier ein Foto mit 6-Uhr-Stellung und *45 mm* Vorbau






Und hier eines mit 3 Uhr Stellung und *70 mm* Vorbau


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> ....
> 54er Lenker sind was fürs Kinderrad...


Nö, nö, nö  selbst mein Kinderrädchen (BMX Flachland) hat schon einen 60er Lenker 

Hallo Tiri,
schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=572562

Je nachdem was Du mit Deinem schönen Hardtail machen möchtest, wird der 54er Lenker nicht optimal sein. Wenn Du nur Radwege fährst ist er sicherlich o.k., Du bist es ja vom Rennrad her gewöhnt und somit fällt Dir eine Umstellung auf einen breiten Lenker erst einmal schwer.
Aber im ruppigen Gelände brauchst Du - gerade auch am Hardtail - einen breiteren Lenker, da Du ja richtig "ackern" mußt und präzise lenken sollst.
Probiere doch mal im Gelände einen 68er aus (mir persönlich wäre das auch noch zu schmal, aber es geht ja nicht um mich). Du wirst sehen, nach einer Umstellungsphase, geht es im Gelände damit viel leichter!
Ich habe früher die teuren Syntace-Lenker am Hardtail auch immer abgesägt, um es später bitter zu bereuen 
Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2012)

Also eure Vorliebe für breite Lenker in allen Ehren, aber bei einer Schulterbreite von 37cm braucht man echt keinen 68cm Lenker. Ich fahr am Hardtail 63cm, am Fully 68cm und komm damit um jedes Eck, wo man nicht Hinterrad versetzen muss. Und ich bin breiter gebaut wie 37cm  Wenn du schmäler besser zurecht kommst, ist das auch okay, je breiter der Lenker, desto eine besseren Kontrolle hat man halt über´s Bike. Den Kompromiss muss jeder für sich selber finden.


----------



## Tiri (3. April 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nö, nö, nö  selbst mein Kinderrädchen (BMX Flachland) hat schon einen 60er Lenker
> 
> Hallo Tiri,
> schau mal hier:
> ...


 
Hallo Votec Tox 
Danke für deinen Link,ich verfolge diesen seit Beginn schon mit. Also ruppiges Gelände werde ich nicht fahren *schisserisch bin* sondern eher Wald-, Forstwege. Ehrlich gesagt kann mir einen noch breiteren nicht vorstelle, ich versuche es aber aus.
Der Lenker und Vorbau und Sattelstütze ist auch nicht nicht definitiv entschieden, sondern nur pro forma angebaut. Die Teile werd ich mir erst "richtig" kaufen wenn Länge entschieden ist 

LG,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (3. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Also eure Vorliebe für breite Lenker in allen Ehren, aber bei einer Schulterbreite von 37cm braucht man echt keinen 68cm Lenker. Ich fahr am Hardtail 63cm, am Fully 68cm und komm damit um jedes Eck, wo man nicht Hinterrad versetzen muss. Und ich bin breiter gebaut wie 37cm  Wenn du schmäler besser zurecht kommst, ist das auch okay, je breiter der Lenker, desto eine besseren Kontrolle hat man halt über´s Bike. Den Kompromiss muss jeder für sich selber finden.


 

ups, sieht also so aus, dass es da weniger Richtmaßen gibt als beim RR-Lenker... Beim MTB gilt wohl eher: Probieren geht über studieren 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Problem nicht die Lenkerbreite ist, sondern irgendwie die Vorbaulänge. Gefühlsmäßig...

Wie gesagt vll muss ich mich eben nur noch besser umstellen 

Heute abend versuche ich erst nochmal eine längere Tour mit 70 mm Vorbau...


----------



## scylla (3. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Also 54 Breite für Kinderad ist völliger Quatsch. Glaube nicht, dass Schmolke, AX Lightness etc. für Kinderräder bauen. Die Breite beginnt bei denen sogar ab 46 cm.



oh wei!
Meiner Meinung nach bauen Schmolke und co zwar nicht Lenker für Kinderräder aber Lenker für Retro-Fanatiker mit Gewichtsfetisch. Sorry, ich weiß, das klingt böse, ist aber nicht so gemeint.

Die Entwicklung geht imho nicht umsonst zu eher breiteren Lenkern im Mtb-Bereich. 
Du kannst nicht die komplette Sitzhaltung vom Rennrad aufs Mtb übertragen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach wie Tag und Nacht, weil der Einsatzbereich auch so unterschiedlich ist. Klar fühlt sich für dich auf einem Mtb wahrscheinlich erst mal alles komisch an. Aber weil Rennrad Lenker deutlich unter 50cm messen, muss das nicht am Mtb auch gut sein. Ebensowenig zählt das Argument mit Schmolke 

Es kommt halt darauf an, was du letztendlich fahren willst. Für Forstautobahnen und eher konditionsorientiertes Fahren reicht ein eher schmälerer Lenker sicherlich aus. Aber auch da würde ich nicht unter 60cm gehen. Willst du dich eher in Richtung technischeres Fahren und Trails entwickeln, würde ein breiterer Lenker sicherlich gut tun.

Ganz generell habe ich für mich folgende "Logik" entwickelt:
Auf einem CC-Rad mit einem eher steileren Lenkwinkel (also dein Orbea-Hardtail z.B.) mag ich einen längeren Vorbau mit einem eher schmäleren Lenker lieber (schmal heißt hier aber eher 68cm, und niemals unter 60). Ein steiler Lenkwinkel macht das Fahrverhalten des Rades eher nervös. Ein langer Vorbau fährt sich dagegen eher "träger". Das nervöse Verhalten durch den Lenkwinkel wird also durch den Vorbau ein wenig kompensiert. Wenn ich nun einen sehr langen Lenker dazu kombinieren würde, würde das dazu führen, dass der Oberkörper zu weit runter kommt, und die ganze Fuhre wieder viel zu träge wird (langer Lenker -> großer Bewegungsradius für eine kleine Lenkbewegung, langer Vorbau -> dasselbe). Weiterer Vorteil eines längeren Vorbaus: es klettert sich leichter, da automatisch das Gewicht weiter nach vorne kommt.
Wird der Lenkwinkel eher flacher und das Rad abfahrtsorientierter, habe ich lieber einen kurzen Vorbau zusammen mit einem breiten Lenker. 

Du hast hier mit deinem 45mm Vorbau und dem (imho) ultrakurzen Lenker einen Mischmasch produziert. Das würde mir auch nicht gefallen. Also Vorbaulänge eher "abfahrtsorientiert",  Lenkwinkel "CC", und dann einen Rennradlenker dran. Rein theoretisch würde ich erwarten, dass sich das Bike supernervös fährt, und nicht besonders gut klettert. Dadurch, dass der Lenker so arg kurz ist (Arme stehen sehr eng beieinander), und das Oberrohr eh schon nicht das Längste, kann ich gut verstehen, warum du in Steilstücken das Gefühl hast, dem Lenker zu nah zu kommen. 

Mit dem 70mm Vorbau bist du meiner Meinung nach schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Jetzt vielleicht doch nochmal einen etwas breiteren Lenker probieren  Das Gefühl, zu kompakt zu sitzen, kann nicht nur von der Länge des Rades kommen, sondern auch von einer zu schmalen/eingeengten Griffposition am Lenker.
Und nicht sofort absägen. Da du wohl schon sehr auf die RR-Haltung eingeschossen bist, wird das sicher erst mal arg gewöhnungsbedürftig sein. Wenn du dich darauf einlässt, dass das Mtb was ganz anderes ist als dein RR wirst du mit der Zeit sicher selbst rausfinden, was wo am besten passt, auch zu deinem Einsatzzweck, der sich sicher noch rauskristallisieren muss.

PS: Schulterbreite 38cm, Lenker am (Freeride)Hardtail 74cm, am CC-Bike 68cm, und am RR 44cm


----------



## Sentilo (3. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Also 54 Breite für Kinderad ist völliger Quatsch



Im Grunde hast Du natürlich Recht. Mein Junior fährt schon 600er  Und die Chefin, wie gesagt, 700er. Aber Scylla ist der Profi hier, die hat ja alles Wesentliche gesagt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2012)

Ich kanns dir nachfühlen, da ich mir letztes Jahr nach 10 Jahren intensivem Mountainbiken noch ein Rennrad zugelegt hab. Ich fühl mich mit dem Lenker völlig spastisch. Allerdings kommt ein Spinning-Rad einem Rennrad noch näher wie einem Mountainbike und ich war oft im Spinning. Als ich das 1. Mal auf den Renner gestiegen bin, dachte ich echt, ich kipp´ um.

Nein, und eine Norm für Lenker und Vorbau gibt es nicht, montiert wird, was passt.


----------



## pedalix (3. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Es ist lediglich beim Berghochfahren wo ich mich unsicher fühle (ich gehe raus aus dem Sattel), bei dem ich das Gefühl habe "da stimmt was nicht". Ich komme mir vor, wenn ich mich so weit nach vorne beuge, dass der Lenker an meinem Bauch hängt
> Bei Bergab und auf der Ebene fühle ich mich wohl drauf.
> Und wenn ich mich versuche gerade zu stellen habe ich das Gefühl, dass das VR abhebt



Denke die Probleme hängen mit dem zu kurzen Vorbau zusammen. Mit dem 70mm Vorbau bekommst du auch mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad. Ansonsten vielleicht noch Hörnchen montieren, das käme dir dann vom Griff her als RR Fahrerin entgegen


----------



## pedalix (3. April 2012)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Du hier bist nicht im KTWR !!!



Der kommt nicht aus dem KTWR, sondern aus den Sonstigen. Aus dem KTWR kommen nur sachliche und konstruktive Vorschläge, siehe Eddi und mate


----------



## fuertherbse (3. April 2012)

Hallo meine Damen und Verlaufene.
Mit den 70 mm sieht deine Position schon besser aus.
Aber da es kein Tourenrad ist solltest du über ein längeres Oberrohr Nachdenken.
Ich selbst fahre 110 mm und bin zufrieden, auch weil ich auf ein Geröhr mit längerem Oberrohr als Sitzriese nicht mehr daufkäme.
Geh mit deiner Posi ruhig in Richtung Renner.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2012)

@ Scylla: Du kannst wirklich supergut erklären!


----------



## Tiri (3. April 2012)

@ Scylla
ja wirklich, sehr schön und idiotensicher erklärt  !!
Ich werde jetzt einfach noch verschiedene Breiten und Vorbauten probieren. Heute abend die Tour mit 70 mm Vorbau bzw bei Flip-Flop herumgedreht sind es sogar fast 80 mm. Fährt sich in Kombi mit kurzem Lenker besser als mit kurzem Vorbau. Lenker fand ich gekürzt und mit 70/80 mm Vorbau ganz ok. Zumindest beim ersten Eindruck. Werde aber mich an Breiterem herantasten 

@ Pfadfinderin
richtig naturgetreu beschrieben  So komme/kam ich mir auch vor 

@ pedalix
jepps, das Gefühl der fehlenden Hörnchen lässt mich nicht los. Bei Bergauf brauche ich etwas zum "Greifen". Hört sich blöd an... aber beim RR hielt ich mich am STI-griff also seitlicher Griff und der fehlt mir beim MTB (noch). Aber vll gewöhne ich mich auch noch neben ohne 

Darüber müsste ich mir nur im klaren sein, bevor ich endgültigen Lenker kaufe weil viele gar nicht mit Hörnchen zugelassen sind. Aaaaber das wird eh noch eine Weile dauern, da ich ja nicht mal mit der Breite einig bin *lach*.

Was mich nur wundert, dass die große Mehrheit der hier aufgelisteten Bike-Bilder keine Hörnchen haben. Ist dies "out" ? Hat dies Gründe ? *doofguck* 

@fuertherbse
hm, also längeres Oberrohr fuhr ich ebenso beim selbigen Rad, fühlte mich da eher auf einer Streckbank. Da waren wir uns einig dass dies zu groß ist und eine für mich gewünschte Sitz/Sattelüberhöhung unmachbar war und ich eher konditionorientiert fahren möchte. Orbea empfiehlt bei Körpergröße von 160-165cm die OL 55 cm. Ich habe ja noch nicht mal die 160 cm-Mauer durchgebrochen *wegduck* 

LG


----------



## scylla (3. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert, dass die große Mehrheit der hier aufgelisteten Bike-Bilder keine Hörnchen haben. Ist dies "out" ? Hat dies Gründe ? *doofguck*



Im "realen" Leben fahren schon sehr viele Leute mit Hörnchen. Aber der Forums-Norm entspricht es nicht so ganz, da hast du wohl recht  (wen interessiert das eigentlich, was das Forum denkt?)

Ich persönlich hab meine Hörnchen vom CC-Rad runtergeschmissen, nachdem ich mich mal böse damit eingehakt habe, und auch angefangen habe, das Bike zeitweilig für technischere Spielereien zu missbrauchen. Wenn's eng wird können Hörnchen eben schon mal etwas gefährlich werden, da man sich damit wunderbar in diversen Sträuchern und Ästen festhaken kann. Aber schön zum Greifen waren sie schon. 

Wenn du wie du schon sagst eher konditionsorientiert fahren willst, und was zum Umgreifen vermisst, montier dir doch ruhig Hörnchen! Spricht doch nichts dagegen (also vielleicht außer ein paar unbelehrbaren Forums-Normisten ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. April 2012)

Hab auch den Eindruck, dass es hier im Forum als "uncool" gilt  Genauso wenn man mit Schutzblechen fährt 
Ich persönlich fahre auch mit "Hörnchen" (Barends) weil ich es bequemer finde  Angenehmer für die Hände und Handgelenke wenn man mal die Position wechseln kann 
Ich gebe Scylla allerdings auch recht was das einhaken betrifft, war des öfteren auch mal knapp wo ich die luft angehalten hab,ob das gut geht 
Aber der Wohlfühlfaktor überwiegt


----------



## Chrige (3. April 2012)

Ich habe auch Barends dran. Gerade wenn es länger bergauf geht, finde ich sie toll. Klar können sie auch ab und zu einhängen. Aber wirklich Probleme hatte ich noch nie damit. Ich gebe zu, dass sie nicht wirklich toll ausschauen. Darauf verzichten möchte ich aber trotzdem nicht.
Zum Thema Lenker: Ich habe auch eine eher gestreckte Sitzposition an meinem Racefully. Auch mein Lenker ist für ein MTB schmal: 640mm, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ich habe mir aber einen längeren Vorbau draufmachen lassen, so dass es für mich im Moment stimmt. Trotzdem denke ich gerade über einen etwas breiteren Lenker nach, da ich zwischendurch bei längeren, technischen Abfahrten das Gefühl habe, dass er gerne etwas breiter sein dürfte.
Wie schon erwähnt, musst du halt ausprobieren. Fahr aber ruhig eine Zeitlang eine Einstellung. Ich habe bemerkt, dass ich gerade am Anfang einige Zeit brauchte, bis ich gemerkt habe, was mir am besten passt.
Viel Spass auf deinem Bike (sieht übrigens toll aus)!
Chrige


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich fahre auch mit "Hörnchen" (Barends) weil ich es bequemer finde...


Barends nur mit Flat-Bar (sagt die Style-Polizei)


----------



## MissQuax (4. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Barends nur mit Flat-Bar (sagt die Style-Polizei)


----------



## 4mate (4. April 2012)

Style Polizei ist eine Erfindung der Bike Bravos,  genau genommen von Mountain Bike, dem übelsten der Schmierblätter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2012)

Ich hab auch Hörnchen am Lenker. Sieht echt Sch***e aus, aber das ist mir egal, dafür ist es bequem. Ich fahr ein relativ kurzes Oberrohr, da wäre bergauf eine zu große Quälerei. Da ich mit dem Fully quasi nur Touren in den Alpen fahre mit langen Anstiegen, wäre es zu unbequem. Mit dem Hängenbleiben stimmt, ist mir mit Latschen schon paarmal passiert. Da muss man den Lenker dann halt gescheit festhalten  Aber einen Sturz hatte ich deswegen noch nie. Ich glaub, mein Lenker ist auch nur 660mm breit. Breiter möchte ich nicht, da bleib ich dann ja erst recht zwischen den Bäumen hängen. Bin zwischendurch mal 1 Jahr oder so sogar nur 63cm gefahren, das war aber wirklich zu schmal.


----------



## pedax (5. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fahre auch mit "Hörnchen" (Barends) weil ich es bequemer finde  Angenehmer für die Hände und Handgelenke wenn man mal die Position wechseln kann


Meine Freundin und ich fahre auch beide mit Barends, weil es vor allem bei längeren bergauf Strecken wesentlich angenehmer ist



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich gebe Scylla allerdings auch recht was das einhaken betrifft, war des öfteren auch mal knapp wo ich die luft angehalten hab,ob das gut geht


Ich bleib zwar manchmal an einem Baum oder Strauch hängen, aber bisher habe ich mich dabei zum Glück noch nie verletzt


----------



## Tiri (6. April 2012)

Lieben Dank für Euere zahl- und hilfreichen Antworten 

bezügl. des Vorbau bin ich froh den kleinen abgemacht zu haben, mit einem 75 mm Vorbau fühl ich mich prima drauf. Wg Lenkerbreite bin ich noch am probieren  Der 54 cm erscheint mir in der Tat wirklich leicht schmal, ein 56 erscheint mir angenehmer, ein 60 wiederum zu breit  aaaber lange noch ist nichts entschieden 

Vll wirds auch ein 58, denn meine Tenendenz geht zu fahren mit Barends . Dann wäre ein 58 vll doch bestimmt klüger, da ich bei Montage mit Barends den Platz wegrechnen muss um dann bei 56 zu landen, richtig 

Welche Griffe benutzt ihr denn? Einerseits würden mir die Ergon Gx 2 Leichtbau Carbon zusagen, allerdings stört mich das Gewicht von 188 gramm ????????? Vorteil wäre mE, dass eben eine breitere Handauflage gegeben ist.

Oder habt ihr einfach an euere normale Griffen Hörnchen angebracht? Dann könnte ich meine jetztigen runde Griffe behalten und käme mit Anbau reinen Hörnchen letztendlich auf deutlich weniger Gewicht. 
Nur: wie wichtig/empfehlenswert ist eine breitere Handauflage?

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. April 2012)

ich habe mit den Ergon Griffen keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, aber auch keine bessere als mit normalen Griffen  Für mich habe ich festgestellt, dass es wichtiger ist, einen guten Handschuh zu haben, mit Polster an der richtigen Stelle, und einen nicht zu harten Griff. 
Daher habe ich die Ergons wieder abmontiert, für technisches Fahren fand ich sie dann etwas störend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (6. April 2012)

enasnI schrieb:


> *Dass man auf Rennrädern gestreckte Sitzpositionen fährt, ist aber auch schon ein paar Tage her. Es gibt dahingehend keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang. Viel mehr geht das heutige Verständnis für angemessene Sitzposition auf Rennrädern genau in die Richtung einer kompakteren Haltung. *
> 
> Es ist aber kein Einzelfall gerade im Bereich von Damenrennrädern, dass da noch total gestreckt gefahren wird, da gerne eine Sattelüberhöhung vermieden wird und dafür als "schlechter" Kompromiss von einem Modell der größere Rahmen genommen wird, statt nach einem Modell zu suchen, welches passende Oberrohrlängen UND ein angemessenes Überhöhungsverhältnis bieten kann.
> 
> Vielleicht ist so was hier der Fall und dir kommt deswegen das MTB zu kompakt vor. Von dem, was man anhand des einen Bildes erkennen kann, sieht das nämlich so grundverkehrt nicht aus.



zum ersten abschnitt -> falsch. warum? du kannst nicht alle *körperanatomien* in einen topf werfen. zudem musst du unterscheiden, welchen einsatzzweck das rennrad hat. des weiteren sollte klar sein, welcher trittfrequenzstil gefahren wird. radfahrer, die kleine/schwere gänge drücken dürfen/sollten/müssen höher sitzen, weil das ganze knieentlastend ist oder andersrum belastend. hingegen können radfahrer, die große/leichte gänge drücken tiefer sitzen. auf so bereiche wie mit waden arbeiten (TT`ler), also das gegenteil von triathelten gehe ich mal nicht ein.

dann sollte noch unterschieden werden, zwischen frauen und männer - das machen viele nämlich auch nicht. nicht jede frau hat zwingend eine muskulatur/rückenstabi etc. wie ein durchschnittlicher mann!

alles schön und gut was ich geschrieben habe, jedoch kommt nun der springende punkt, dass ein MTB in keinster weise mit einem RR zu vergleichen ist.
____________
*
an TE*

bevor rückschlüsse zu deiner sitzposition gezogen werden, solltest du ordentliche bilder, oder eher viel besser ein video machen (als rennradlerin hast du doch sicher eine rolle?)

grob kann man aber schon sagen, dass du etwas zu gestaucht sitzt und deine atemmuskulatur einschränken wird, wenn auch nur minimal.

sitzhöhe kann man laut meiner meinung so nicht beurteilen, von dieser fersenpedaltechnik halte ich gar nichts, die std. einstellung im radladen - ohne biometrisches hintergrundwissen 

edit/ zum letzten bild fällt mir nur ein, dass du immer noch länger sitzen kannst, desweiteren könnte der winkel negativ verlaufen. mir kommt die rahmengröße bei der größe eher nach "freeride/dh- größe" vor, als für CC.

grüße


----------



## Chrige (6. April 2012)

Ich habe normale Griffe auf meinem Bike mit Barends. Ich hatte nur einmal Probleme mit den Händen aber das ist inzwischen nicht auf das Bike zurückzuführen. Wichtig sind wirklich gute Handschuhe. Ich merke zum Beispiel einen grossen Unterschied zwischen meinen zwei verschiedenen Handschuhe, da bei den einen das Polster besser sitzt.


----------



## Tiri (6. April 2012)

Gut, danke. Ich werde dann mal zuerst Acht auf meine Handschuhe geben bzw steht ja eh ein Kauf an und plaziere Polster etc an oberster Stelle  

@ chrisRM6
was meinst du mit Winkel negativ verlaufen? Vorbau? Momentan ist ein 10 Grad Winkel verbaut, der nach unten zeigt.


----------



## S.D. (6. April 2012)

@ Tiri:  Der Rahmen paßt optimal. Ob Du nun lieber einen so kurzen Vorbau fahren willst, oder einen etwas längeren, wirst Du mit der Zeit herausfinden.
Hängt auch davon ab, was Du fahren willst. Ein kurzer Vorbau macht das Bike sehr wendig, aber halt auch etwas nervös.
Aber grundsätzlich paßt das Bike aus meiner Sicht perfekt.

Gruß


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ...


Es ist alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. April 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Daher habe ich die Ergons wieder abmontiert, für technisches Fahren fand ich sie dann etwas störend...


Exakt auch meine Erfahrung.   Ich hab die nun auf mein Alltags-Hardtail drauf und schlafen mir die Hände nun schneller ein als mit normalen Griffen. Ich mag die Dinger überhaupt nicht. Und was mich daran noch massig stört ist 1.) Dass man den Schweißpapp mit nichts mehr runterbekommt, sehen total versifft aus und 2. dass die Hörnchen immer an der Außenkante der Hand anliegen und man, sobald es etwas kühler ist, immer kalte Hände hat.
Ich hab diese hier: www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-bar-ends-pro-free-zone-xl/aid:143354
Jaja, ich weiß, endscheußlich, aber voll aus Gummi, super bequem und man bekommt keine kalten Pfoten   Bei mir geht Funktion vor Optik und oft bin ich wo unterwegs, wo mich eh niemand sieht. Hab das Radl ja schließlich nicht zum Posen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... schlafen mir die Hände nun schneller ein als mit normalen Griffen. ...


 Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das die Hände überhaupt nicht einschlafen...(Oder anders ausgedrückt: Irgend etwas machst Du falsch, wenn Deine Hände einschlafen...)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. April 2012)

Mit den "normalen" Griffen hab ich ja auch kein Problem, nur mit den Ergons.


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Was mich wundert, ist, dass du nur Waldwege fährst, dann aber ein Orbea Alma Carbon. Das ist ein reinrassiges Trailspielzeug! 

Es ist nicht der leichteste Rahmen, aber gut und von Hand gebaut, perfekt also im Gelände. 

Für die Waldautobahn hätte es auch ein weniger robustes Carbonrad sein dürfen, oder nicht?

Designtechnisch ist das Alma natürlich kaum zu toppen. 

Ich persönlich finde übrigens Barends keineswegs hässlich. Wenn man das Alma in der renntauglichen schlichten Version aufbaut, sieht es sogar richtig spitzenmäßig aus, auch mit kleinen Hörnchen. 

Als Griffe bieten sich meiner Meinung nach die ESI grips an: Gibts in 2 Stärken (je nach Handgröße/Fingerlänge) und sie dämpfen genialst bei minimalem Gewicht und Umfang. Das ist auf dem Trail perfekt (auch auf dem Forstweg  ). In vielen Farben sind sie auch zu haben. http://www.esigrips.com

Falls du dein Orbea in Weselberg gekauft hast, wirst du sie dort ebenfalls bekommen.


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

PS: Warum kann ich die Bilder alle nicht sehen? Muss ich dafür was machen?


----------



## RichiTA (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

seit einem Jahr fahre ich ein 29er HT. Nach ca. 60 km bekomme ich immer Rückenschmerzen im Lendenbereich. Ich habe das Gefühl zu kompakt zu sitzen. Mir fällt auf, das ich immer sehr weit hinten auf dem Sattel sitze. Sattel ist schon bis zum Anschlag zurückgeschoben. Auf längeren Touren (Straße) lege ich meist unbewusst auch die Handgelenke auf den Lenker.
Nun meine Frage: Ist es sinvoller den Vorbau zu Verlängern oder eine Stütze mit Kröpfung verbauen.
Vom Gefühl, ist die Geometrie vom Bike schon recht Hecklastig.
Und bringt ein 1cm längerer Vorbau schon eine deutliche Streckung oder sollte ich gleich 2-3cm verlängern?

Zu meinen Daten:

29er Transalp Hardtail in "L"
Oberrohr 620mm
Vorbau 100mm lt. Angabe, gemessen 90-95mm

Ich bin 189cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 90 cm.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Januar 2015)

RichiTA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit einem Jahr fahre ich ein 29er HT. Nach ca. 60 km bekomme ich immer Rückenschmerzen im Lendenbereich. Ich habe das Gefühl zu kompakt zu sitzen. Mir fällt auf, das ich immer sehr weit hinten auf dem Sattel sitze. Sattel ist schon bis zum Anschlag zurückgeschoben. Auf längeren Touren (Straße) lege ich meist unbewusst auch die Handgelenke auf den Lenker.
> Nun meine Frage: Ist es sinvoller den Vorbau zu Verlängern oder eine Stütze mit Kröpfung verbauen.
> ...



Meine erste Frage wäre, ob es überhaupt an der Sitzposition liegt: 

1. Sitzknochenschmerzen bekommt man ja bspw. sehr schnell bei Touren, die länger sind, als man es gewohnt ist. Die sind sehr, sehr schmerzhaft und strahlen gern in den Rücken bzw. die Beine. 

Solche Schmerzen hören typischerweise sofort auf, wenn Du vom Rad steigst, kommen aber ebenfalls fast sofort wieder, wenn Du nach kurzer Pause wieder aufsteigst. Sie können ziemlich "unerträglich" sein und treten gern bei längeren Touren auf der Straße auf, wo man kaum die Sitzposition variieren muss. 

2. Auch schmerzt der untere Rücken bei mangelhaft ausgeprägter Rumpfmuskulatur (ein typisches Radlerproblem: starke Beine, schwacher Rumpf). Die Beine selbst sind dann oft stark und stabil, aber mit zunehmender Ermüdung übt man immer mehr Druck auf den Rücken aus, also die "Schwachstelle". Hier hilft eine Verlagerung und Korrektur der Sitzposition u. U. teilweise (bspw. wenn man aufrechter sitzt), es ist aber meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall ratsam, sich um die Schwachstelle zu kümmern und das Ganze als ernsthaftes Warnzeichen zu sehen. 

Diese Art Schmerzen hätte man schneller, wenn man auf technischem (= muskulär anspruchsvollerem) Terrain unterwegs ist. Sie wären auch nicht sofort "verschwunden", wenn man vom Rad steigt. 

3. - X. Klar muss der Sattel passen (ich war erstaunt, wieviel das tatsächlich ausmacht!), die etwaige Sitzposition, das Rad an sich. Das sind Grundvoraussetzungen. Andererseits aber: Je stabiler man ist, desto toleranter ist der Körper, was radikalere Positionen angeht. 

Andererseits bin ich der Meinung, dass es hier eine Entwicklung geben kann, vielleicht auch mit zunehmenden Fähigkeiten teilweise geben muss (, damit Fahrposition und Körperstabilität im Verhältnis zu den gefahrenen Strecken stehen). Für mich beispielsweise ist eine allzu aufrechte Sitzposition inzwischen eher unbequem; anfangs  jedoch hätte ich die Kraft in Armen und Händen nicht gehabt, mich so sehr "aufzustützen" (, was ich heute kaum merke). Auch der obere Rücken/Nacken/Schulterbereich war zu wenig stabil dafür.


----------

